# Viibryd



## twonK (Oct 30, 2006)

Just wondering if any IBS-C folk have tried Viibryd? It's a new anti-depressant that is reportedly frequently causing D : http://www.askapatie....asp?drug=22567 . I wonder if it would get things moving for someone with C.Pete


----------

